

Show HN: full-featured Drag'n'Drop jQuery plugin with no dependencies in 0.6kb - vdemedes
https://github.com/vdemedes/draggable

======
jschem
Sounds interesting....Do you have an example of the code running on a website?

~~~
vdemedes
Nope, not yet. But there is working example in the repository, in /test
folder.

